# gotta vent



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I went to one of my favorite spots on paint creek this evening..As I was heading in a guy was leaving and he had 7 flatheads with him, none were over 2-lbs..He called them a bunch of eater fish..And had the nerve to complain that he was not catching any big flats this year...No freaking wonder, he drags them out of the water before they get a chance to grow up


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Or they just don't care. Hope there's something left for our grandchilds. Numbnutts  

Sliprig


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

People can keep fish to eat, that's not a problem. But baby flatheads??? That is B.S no matter what type of fish you like to spend your time going after. Did this guy also have a flat head  This type of cave man thinking makes me sick.. CATKING


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

If it was at the spillway that happens all the time  I seen a guy keeping a bunch of 8 inch channel cats, so I went up and asked him if they were even big enough to eat, his reply was no, but he would fell stupid walking out with nothing on the stringer, he said he usually just throws them in the garbage when he gets home.   I was tempted to say somthing else but I just kept walking. 

I know we sighned the petition for catfish and all that stuff but is there ANYTHING else we can do to get some limits around here? I usually keep the bigger fish I catch at the spillway myself, but I dont eat them, I take them and put them in my pond. I figure Im just saving them from all the meathunters there. I have tried to catch big flatheads here but I have never got any, I know im not the best fisherman, but I can blame it on the people that keep them!!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Until things like this effect the States pockets, nothing will be done  There has to be limits and size limits on ALL fish,if not, when our population doubles in the next 25 years or so, there won't be any freakin fish left. Think about it, I've said this before, when I was younger, there was HALF the people we have now. HALF. No wonder fishing " SEEMED" better in those days, it probably was  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

What I have witnessed fishing paintcreek spillway this year just makes me sick, and it is all 100 percent legal


----------



## Spike (Apr 10, 2004)

It's happening everywhere. Before long we will be left with lakes full of bluegill, and not much else.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Sounds like the same old story...
The carpers seem to be on the right track but when it comes to catfish...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2004)

Naw, they done fished the gills out too.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

What we need to do is group together and form a band of catfishing brothers that over time would have a direct appeal to those in charge to get something done  

I have made a template website that was a small start and DavidWS10 was looking into what it takes to go non-profit...
The website template is here: 
http://www.geocities.com/beardbuster2k/cats.htm 

I just wish we woul do something


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I just got back from paint spillway agin..I have been forced to fish this place because I have been told not to come back to my other river holes, why? Because a few people decided they want to party and trash peoples land so everybody suffers..So most of this year it has been public places like the spillway..And really I cant take much more..Everytime I come home from fishing this meathunter hole I am in a very bady mood..Agin today I saw a basket full of baby flatheads and channel cat, largest maybe 12 inches long..I saw baskets full of 5-6 inch Bluegills, and 6-8 inch saugeye..Why in the world do people do this? Why does the dnr do nothing about it?..When I go fishing I fish for big fish, be it cat, carp, bass etc..These fish do not even have a chnce to gain a respectable size before these people take them out..And I know alot if not most of these fish are not being cleaned and ate to small for that!.They are being thrown away! AND the types of people that are doing this "seem" do be of very little character and class..When I went up there yesterday, the smell of pot was heavy in the air, and I was greated by a bunch of drunks catching baby flatheads...I could say alot more but I better stop before I get in trouble on hear..If we do nothing, in about 10 years we can toss our rods and reels in the shed and forget about them because there wont be any fish left!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Clyde I really appreaciate your interest in this I do..But guess what, you are not going to get enough catfishermen who love this sport together to do anything about it..We are going to do nothing untill it is to late, and I know we can all see this time is approaching in the not to distant future...I tell you what I would be willing to do, that is give up catfishing for one year, and devote the time I would be fishing to this cause..That is only if enough others join in also..But agin it wont happen.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think we'll all be battling for spots @ the nearest pay lakes soon.-And I'm not kidding.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

And this is only one place, Like spike said it is happening all over!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I think if something is going to be done it will start small... can't start BIG off jump street... 
There are catfish tournaments where new members can be found is one way to start simple...
We don't need to be non-profit but it would be a better fit in the long run...

Hey flathunter to get permission to fish places others can't do as I did for hunting and simply ask to help work around their land so they can get to know oyu 1st before they let you in (short version)  

When I ran my hunting guide service I had over 28,000 acres available simply by word of mouth form farmer to farmer to land owner


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Clyde nothing seems to work around here, Most if not all farmers and land owners dont want people on there land, I cant blame them....The last time I tried to gain access to do some river fishing the farmer wanted 700 bucks a year for me to drive down this dirt rd to access the river..Sad thing is if I had it I would have paid it.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I went thru alot of that "$$$" stuff too  
Ever think of starting a "catfish club" ??
It has worked for hunting in areas where access to land was not available...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Jack, hell I'd be willing to pitch in some $ for some fishign land. I like the idea of a cat club.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

I feel for ya buddy. I'm lucky to live near the Ohio River. The netters are ruining some areas, but if your willing to drive you can find places with less pressure. The waterfowl hunting going the same way. About ready to hangup my calls and sell the decoys.

Flatheads forever, paylakes never

Sliprig


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, I only know of one piece of land that is for sale on the scioto, but it gives you access to the best hole I have ever fished bar none. I have not fished it in over a decade but I used to pull many big flats out of it, it has been off limits since the current owner bought it. Even has a metal building for a boat and easy boat launching, great bank fishing as you can reach a 40ft hole from the shore. HOWEVER, they want 10 grand I think for the 3 acre strip of land..To steep for a poor man like me!


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

This stuff has been going on for years and years. You all have to admit that the fisheries, especially on the O, are not even close to what they were when you were kids. With advanced electronics, GPS, better baits, a much bigger population and better communications (Internet) things seem to have gotten a lot worse.

I think there are a couple of ways to approach this and win, if you really love the sport and want to keep it around. These are just my ideas and opinions, so take'em with a grain of salt.

My grandpa told me all politicians are crooks and that I shouldn't associate with them, but this may be a way to get something done, if not at the state level, then the federal level. Write or email your federal and state legislators. Write the dnrs of the states involved telling them what you want and what you are doing. In general, politicians don't do jack unless they think a bunch of people are upset. Get some petitions like the one I've seen in one of these forums sent to all of the above. President Bush is a fisherman. Send him a note. He's trying to get elected. 

Set up a stock email here to all the legislators involved in the area that can be customized with each person's name, address, email address and boilerplate plus personal comments. Make it so that anyone who wants to can create one on the site and have it sent automatically to his/her legislators. OHIO PIRG (an anti-polution lobbying group) does this quite effectively. I'm sure they would share how they do it or point you in the right direction. Make one for the dnrs, local government officals.....whatever. It's the squeaky wheel that gets grease, man. If technology can be used to help destroy what we care about, hows about using it to help us for a change...like this forum.

Take pictures of the idiots doing the damage as they are doing it and send them to politicians, wildlife conservation organizations, national fishing organizations, newspapers, dnrs. Find a place to post them on this site and forward the url to the above. This actually worked for the dophins and sea turtles regarding the commericial fishing regulations. Hell, there's international treaties on it now. Why not catfish and freshwater fisheries? If people (besides us) don't see it, it ain't happening for them.

There are some good writers on this forum. Have them do some stories about what they have seen, about the history of the fisheries, how long it takes to grow a trophy, their personal experiences...etc. and submit them to national fishing and sports mags...and a place on this forum. Send the urls to news orgs. It only takes one break in the media to get the attention needed to get something passed. Why should the extremists in the environmental movement be the only ones who get their way?

For me, and probably most fishermen, I enjoy the solitude, the companionship of my very few close fishing buddies, the beauty and wonder of nature right here right now in front of me, and of course, that Christmas morning feeling of what might be on the other end of the line when a fish decides to take me for a ride. In many ways, fishing is my religion. I was taken on fishing trips as a baby, learned it when I could walk and have been doing it every year of my life. Lots of people feel that way...all walks of life. 

It's easy to get depressed and give up. Just remember, if there's a buck to be made netting or if there is no punishment for wasting a public resource that has value, then it WILL go away. Why wouldn't it?

We all know about this because we see it. I think the way to solve this is to find ways to get the rest of the folks to see. I won't say most, but many have common sense and will be as upset as any fisherman. Some will want to do something too...

Finally, it's the little things that each person goes that creates a greater good. If you've got it, offer an idiot ten bucks to buy their dink cats or that trophy and let them go. This is America, and I'm bettin' you can still at least buy what you want. Clean up after yourself and, unfortunately, others when you fish. RELEASE your fish, unless you are fishing for food for the family and have to. Release ALL trophy fish. Read and know the current fishing regulations. Unless you want a wildlife ranger stationed in every cove and curve and fishing licenses that cost $200, bust the abusers when they break the regs... Tell'em your gonna do it and pick up a cell phone to call. They are our laws to use and help enforce when we have to. Bet you see some releases. I don't like messing with anybody, but if people are talking more than their limit or fish outside the slot, then they are stealing FROM ME AND YOU.

I've got this theory that nobody does anything outside of their comfort zone until it hurts alot. I'm ready to do something because watching my fishing spots die hurts too much. 

Sorry this was so long. Guess this subject touched a nerve.

IMHO

spiff


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

The main goal needs to be getting limits put on catfish just like other gamefish. Any attempt to make catfishing catch and release only will never work, it alienates too many people, including me. Getting the state to set size and bag limits should be the goal.

How to do that?

As spiff stated, only the squeaky wheel gets the grease. Petitions will do the job only if addressed to the lawmakers, the DNR does not have to get re-elected each year, the politicians do. 

A petition signed by a few hundred folks in their district will get their attention as they are often voted in by margins of less than 1000 votes. 

To a certain extent conservationist groups can be our friends. Obviously PETA is not a candidate, but groups like the Sierra Club which support responsible fishing can be VERY powerful allies. They have the know how and means to really make things happen. I know many of you are loathe to join forces with the Sierra Club but you may find you have more in common with them than you think.

Get good, sound scientific information from the local colleges and universities. Chances are some doctoral student has done a thesis on this very topic. Ecology and biology professors may be doing research on catfish in the area. Contact them and if they aren't, encourage them to, then use the research for our ends.

The key is to be organized. The good news is that the meathunters are not and will likely never be organized.

I will be glad to help out by writing some form letters for use but it will take awhile to get done because I want to have good solid facts in the letters, I need to find those facts .


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

10 grand tween 10 is very makable or even 15 or 20... start a club   

I'll do your website code work for free


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, wou;dnt it be nice to have that land? Just think we'd get fish! BUt like you I am also a poor man, w/ 3 kids & an unemployed wife! I am about to call it a year as far as acattin goes. Hell my St Croix rods have been in the back of my dads truck for over a week, & hes been driving it to stores & everything. I guess I'm too depressed to care much about it, if they get stolen I'd ahve a better excuss to stop catting for a while.

I'll probally get active in the fall, & do some wading for smallmouth in the next month or so.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, you wont believe what I just did..I just bought a 10ft ugly stik bigwater casting rod rated at 12oz  And I matched it up with a new 7000 c3..Can you believe that  I figure if I cant catch fish, I can still buy tackle


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, you non catchers like the birdman and the mellon should just do what I did this year when catn' goes sour. Pick up a bass rod and cast away. Puts a whole dif. perspective on fishing that I kind of forgot about. The finesse of l.m. bass fishing is alot more challenging than picking a bank spot and hoping for the best. On the other side, you ain't gonna get too many back breaking bass like ya could cats but lighter rods make for good fights. Change of pace, used to bass fish all the time, now I do a little of both, keeps fishing from being boring and depressing.

bill


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

c'mon up here and i'll put you on some decent channel fishin.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Dip

You need to go over and strighten up Billy G fish real pronto!

Finese of bass fishing ha ha

Just have Dip give you some catfishing lessons. 

Light tackle fight ha ha

Does them basses make you grunt when you fight em? Do you emerge victorious from the fight with bruises and cut up hands?

Dip get over there and hook him up to some catfish before he takes up fly fishing or jet skiing 

IF ya don't hurry he could end up saying stuff like

Fish are people too! and wearin Peta T-Shirts

It is so sad to see the decline of someone who aspired to catch such a challenging species and his backsliding to the ranks of "other" fish


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

> It is so sad to see the decline of someone who aspired to catch such a challenging species and his backsliding to the ranks of "other" fish


Thats funny Robby!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Diff "FISH" like "WOMEN" add spice to a persons life  
So sad to see (hear) where the cat men are going... a aww how can I say it politically correct? 
 Sleepless in Ohio at this time


----------

